# So overdue ................



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Sigh....coat to DIE for!!!!!!!! Molly, you are the bee's knees and *the* glamour lady of the world!!!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Sooooo pretty!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Her coat is just dreamy! You are so lucky that you have a lady with magic scissors - Timi is in the same state right now and I keep looking at her and thinking oh what somebody with talent could do! I thought I did a really good job of trimming her down about a month ago, but suddenly it is all back and then some. Is it too early to give her a Summer haircut? I am fighting an urge to just set my clippers on number 40 and zip it all off. The up side is that she would look half the size that she does now, I would like that part?


----------



## sweets (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm sorry but I'm curious to know, why would you paint a dog's nails?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

sweets said:


> I'm sorry but I'm curious to know, why would you paint a dog's nails?


I would guess it's for the same reason people paint their nails... For fun and looks!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Molly looks like a miniature lion.When you put her hair in a ponytail it looks like a flowing water fountain. Oh Molly,you just drive the boys wild!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That is a lot of gorgeous fluff! If she wasn't in a Conti, she would look like a cotton ball! Your skillful groomer must love Molly as a client - she arrives pristine and leaves even more so


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I love that cut on her! I keep looking at Yuki and know he needs a haircut...but I just really don't know what style to go for this time. So he just gets bi-weekly baths and has been growing since November lol.


----------



## PhoebeAndMe (Dec 25, 2015)

Sigh. I just think she is so gorgeous.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

She is gorgeous and I love the teal nail polish!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Well, Molly is a beautiful girl inside and out and her coat is gorgeous. The teal is nice, but I like her in the pink polish best.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

MollyMuiMa, Molly is beautiful and I admire your dedication to that long beautiful coat of hers


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Glamour girl Molly  So photogenic , she's always camera ready :smile:


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

She is beautiful, I just wish I could keep mine like her, but do not feel I have the time.

Someone mentioned why polish their toenails, I think it is adorable and it is a conversation piece, and since I use my girls for business they draw the attention, that I don't due to being old and being fat, LOL. They have a good life, so they have to help me afford their lifestyle.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

glorybeecosta said:


> She is beautiful, I just wish I could keep mine like her, but do not feel I have the time.
> 
> Someone mentioned why polish their toenails, I think it is adorable and it is a conversation piece, and since I use my girls for business they draw the attention, that I don't due to being old and being fat, LOL. They have a good life, so they have to help me afford their lifestyle.



I totally get that - I wish I had someway of profiting from the attention that my girls get - Richard often jokes that if I charged a dollar a photo that people ask to take, they could support themselves lol! If only I was a groomer, I could build quite a client base with Timi!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

sweets said:


> I'm sorry but I'm curious to know, why would you paint a dog's nails?


Why not?

It doesn't harm her, it's quite the conversation starter when we go out, and most important .......It makes people smile, and little girls giggle! Even grown men have smiled at Molly's Fou Fou- ness!
It also has nothing to do with her being a normal dog! She still can dig holes, roll in animal poop, chase a cat, and catch a gopher!


----------



## sweets (Jan 15, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Why not?
> 
> It doesn't harm her, it's quite the conversation starter when we go out, and most important .......It makes people smile, and little girls giggle! Even grown men have smiled at Molly's Fou Fou- ness!
> It also has nothing to do with her being a normal dog! She still can dig holes, roll in animal poop, chase a cat, and catch a gopher!



Sorry if my question came across as being a bit off, I suppose it did a bit sorry again but I wasn't being judgmental.

I just don't understand the dressing dogs up thing as to me they are dogs an not human children. I don't like jumpers, bows in hair either but it just my opinion I suppose. I've never ever seen a dog's nails painted, didn't even know that people did it! Lol. I'm guessing it's special doggy varnish that doesn't cause any damage if licked?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It's wonderful that you can have fun with Molly. That's why we have dogs...they're fun! And if it's something non-toxic, it won't hurt her. I wish I could paint my boys' nails but they're kind of the nerdy type and wouldn't go for it. :glasses-nerdy:

Her coat is lovely and you are to be praised for keeping it up. :adore: I wimped out and cut my Poodles' hair short because it's too much work. So, I know what you have to do to keep that nice and so _oo la la!_


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Oh yeah, Molly! You would look great in a paper bag, but even without the nail polish, I'd be happy to play with you. You can email me at: [email protected].

Your friend,
Paddy


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I totally get that - I wish I had someway of profiting from the attention that my girls get - Richard often jokes that if I charged a dollar a photo that people ask to take, they could support themselves lol! If only I was a groomer, I could build quite a client base with Timi!


TP your right about the photos, in the warm weather I always go to outside restaurants and marinas, it is a amazing how how may people ask to take photos of the girls. Some times they want to hold them and sometimes I do. Naturally, I always have a business card handy.

I have them trained to stay on a blanket (do not let them in the sand or ground) and that also draws the peoples attention, they cannot believe how they will just sit or lay there for hours.

Last year I sold to 3 couples that were dog lovers (this is a tourist area so 90% of my buyers come from out of town). I even allow them to take the small dogs on the showing in my car, no kids just dogs and they love bringing them.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I totally get that - I wish I had someway of profiting from the attention that my girls get - Richard often jokes that if I charged a dollar a photo that people ask to take, they could support themselves lol! If only I was a groomer, I could build quite a client base with Timi!


I live a few hours from Baniff national park in alberta Canada, often when we are walking around I am swarmed by 30+ people asking in various languages if they can take our picture. My white poodle is always colored and my Golden's tail is always colored too. One German lady motioned to me that I should have my hand out to accept money for pictures.. I really should...
















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## sweets (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow! Coloured dogs too lol. Never heard of or seen that before either. May be it's because I'm in the UK, here we are a bit more reserved I suppose. If I did that to my dog and walked round the streets we would be laughed at lol.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

glorybeecosta said:


> TP your right about the photos, in the warm weather I always go to outside restaurants and marinas, it is a amazing how how may people ask to take photos of the girls. Some times they want to hold them and sometimes I do. Naturally, I always have a business card handy.
> 
> I have them trained to stay on a blanket (do not let them in the sand or ground) and that also draws the peoples attention, they cannot believe how they will just sit or lay there for hours.
> 
> Last year I sold to 3 couples that were dog lovers (this is a tourist area so 90% of my buyers come from out of town). I even allow them to take the small dogs on the showing in my car, no kids just dogs and they love bringing them.



The big difference for me is I don't let strangers hold my dogs - I don't trust that just anybody is savvy enough not to drop them, and you know this is NYC, I would not put it past some characters to try to run off with them...


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

My gosh, just look at all of that fluff, lol. Molly, you are one sexy pretty thing!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Caddy said:


> Well, Molly is a beautiful girl inside and out and her coat is gorgeous. The teal is nice, but I like her in the pink polish best.



I have to agree. Molly looks pretty, no matter what, but the pink polish goes perfectly with a princess.


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Poofy Angel*

Dear Molly:

You look fabulous like the 80's big hair look a la Farrah!

Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------

